# Propellers



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Does anyone know what to use on a powerhead propeller that has come apart (magnet to plastic shaft) ? I tried regluing with super glue and even some silicon without any luck.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think that you can buy replacement bits.
try your local fish shop


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

had the same damn problem awhile back.the plastic part of the propeller of my eheim filter kept coming off i too tried crazy glue and silcone..sucker just did not stay..finally got pissed off and just bought another one.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

u can buy replacements at your lfs. i just picked one up for my ac.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks I will do that


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> u can buy replacements at your lfs. i just picked one up for my ac.


I wonder where he got that idea from? :laugh:


----------

